

Show HN: Hasher - Developer's toolbox for Chrome - snov
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kignjplbjlocolcfldfhbonmbblpfbjb

======
mootothemax
This is incredibly useful, thank you! There have been far too many times when
I've found myself googling for online base64 encodes, timestamp conversions
and basically everything else in this tool.

Fantastic work, thanks once more!

~~~
Inversechi
Agreed! This is highly useful :) Nicely implemented too!

------
vld
Good job, I love it! A suggestion: add some network aware features, like
GeoIP, IP/domain whois, etc. They'd have to call some external API's, but
they'd fit right in.

~~~
davorak
I am sure there are people who would no long trust it to calculate
cryptographic hashes and ensure their security if the plugin had internet
access.

------
jasonkostempski
I like the function but why is it a browser extension?

~~~
nja
Maybe so that it's always at your fingertips, figuratively speaking? I like
that now I won't have to open a new tab and search for an online base64
converter, for example.

------
kcbanner
Cool!

------
rogcg
thank you!

